# NBC Sports TV Schedle: Tour of Oman, Paris-Nice, Criterium Inter., P- Roubaix, .etc.



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

NBC Sports Group's 2013 cycling schedule - Cycling- NBC Sports


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Paris-Roubaix live!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Not liking the lack of Giro/Vuelta coverage.

Tour of Cali and Pro Tour Challenge do not even come close to the above GTs - that said, they are the major US races so it's understandable.

Hopefully - some form of coverage of those two European GTs will be added.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

*NBC Sports TV Schedle: Tour of Oman, Paris-Nice, Criterium Inter., P- Roubaix,*

There is time to routinely cover darts on NBCsports, but not the Giro?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Fireform said:


> There is time to routinely cover darts on NBCsports, but not the Giro?


Mind-boggling isn't it? The Giro and Vuelta have been - by far - the more exciting races to watch - even more so than the Tour de France. But here in the US, folks are pretty TdF-centric, so not much to be done.

I'll have to catch the real GTs on my computer screen.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

The Giro and Vuelta were always televised on Universal not NBC Sports(Versus) and should be there this year as well.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

*I'll take the liberty of pasting the schedule in here for my ease of reference!*

*Sunday, March 3
*Tour of Oman, 12 p.m., NBCSN
Paris Nice, 1 p.m., NBCSN
*Monday, March 4 - 10
*Paris Nice, Midnight, NBCSN
*Sunday, March 24
*Criterium International, 1 a.m., NBCSN
*Sunday, April 7
*Paris Roubaix, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Sunday, April 21
*Fleche Wallonne, 10:30 p.m., NBCSN
Liege Bastogne Liege, 11:30 p.m., NBCSN
*Sunday, May 5
*Amgen Tour of California, 5:30 p.m., NBCSN
*Sunday, May 12
*Amgen Tour of California Stage 1, 5 p.m., NBCSN
*Monday, May 13
*Amgen Tour of California Stage 2, 5 p.m., NBCSN
*Tuesday, May 14
*Amgen Tour of California Stage 3, 5 p.m., NBCSN
*Wednesday, May 15
*Amgen Tour of California Stage 4, 5 p.m., NBCSN
*Thursday, May 16
*Amgen Tour of California Stage 5, 4:30 p.m., NBCSN
*Friday, May 17
*Amgen Tour of California Stage 6, 5 p.m., NBCSN
*Saturday, May 18
*Amgen Tour of California Stage 7, 7 p.m., NBCSN
*Sunday, May 19
*Amgen Tour of California, 1 p.m., NBCSN
Amgen Tour of California Stage 8, 6:30 p.m., NBCSN
*Dates TBD
*Tour of Turkey, TBD, NBCSN
*Sunday, June 2
*USA Cycling Pro Championships, 1 p.m., NBCSN
Criterium Dauphine Libere, 11 p.m., NBCSN
*Monday, June 3
*Criterium Dauphine Libere, Noon, NBCSN
*Sunday, June 9
*Criterium Dauphine Libere, 5 p.m., NBCSN
*Saturday, June 29
*Tour de France Stage 1, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Sunday, June 30
*Tour de France Stage 2, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Monday, July 1
*Tour de France Stage 3, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Tuesday, July 2
*Tour de France Stage 4, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Wednesday, July 3
*Tour de France Stage 5, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Thursday, July 4
*Tour de France Stage 6, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Friday, July 5
*Tour de France Stage 7, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Saturday, July 6
*Tour de France Stage 8, 8 a.m., NBC
*Sunday, July 7
*Tour de France Stage 9, 8 a.m., NBC
*Tuesday, July 9
*Tour de France Stage 10, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Wednesday, July 10
*Tour de France Stage 11, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Thursday, July 11
*Tour de France Stage 12, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Friday, July 12
*Tour de France Stage 13, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Saturday, July 13
*Tour de France Stage 14, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Sunday, July 14
*Tour de France Stage 15, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Tuesday, July 16
*Tour de France Stage 16, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Wednesday, July 17
*Tour de France Stage 17, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Thursday, July 18
*Tour de France Stage 18, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Friday, July 19
*Tour de France Stage 19, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Saturday, July 20
*Tour de France Stage 20, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Sunday, July 21
*Tour de France Stage 21, 8 a.m., NBCSN
*Sunday, August 18
*Pro Cycling Challenge Preview Show, 3:30 p.m., NBCSN
*Monday, August 19
*Pro Cycling Challenge Prologue, 4 p.m., NBCSN
*Tuesday, August 20
*Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 1, 4 p.m., NBCSN
*Wednesday, August 21
*Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 2, 4 p.m., NBCSN
*Thursday, August 22
*Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 3, 4 p.m., NBCSN
*Friday, August 23
*Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 4, 4 p.m., NBCSN
*Saturday, August 24
*Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 5, 2:30 p.m., NBCSN
Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 5, 4:30 p.m., NBCSN
*Sunday, August 25
*Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 6, 2 p.m., NBCSN
Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 6, 4 p.m., NBCSN

*Sunday, October 13
*Paris Tours, 4 p.m., NBCSN


----------



## Katy Trail B (Jun 12, 2011)

Is there any where on the net that we could see streaming live, any of these races? NBC sports is sad and agree with the Darts comment!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

bruin11 said:


> The Giro and Vuelta were always televised on Universal not NBC Sports(Versus) and should be there this year as well.


Thanks - I keep forgetting they are two dif channels!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Katy Trail B said:


> Is there any where on the net that we could see streaming live, any of these races? NBC sports is sad and agree with the Darts comment!


Steephill.tv will have plenty of links.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Mind-boggling isn't it? The Giro and Vuelta have been - by far - the more exciting races to watch .


Not really, it just comes dowwn to money. RAI, who own the Giro rights, are very difficult to deal with. That's why WCP doesn't even produce Giro dvds anymore.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

And what about Flanders? We always have to wait till the last minute to see if NBC sports will air it. I love that race.


----------



## Katy Trail B (Jun 12, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Steephill.tv will have plenty of links.


Thank you for this! I'm checking it out right now.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

bruin11 said:


> The Giro and Vuelta were always televised on Universal not NBC Sports(Versus) and should be there this year as well.


Yep, and most years they haven't been in a big hurry to post up their schedule. Probably trying to negotiate a better price.
I just wish they were in HD. They're good but almost painful to watch (due to televised quality not lack of racing excitement).


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

It looks like the Italian races will be on BEIN TV this year.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Again, you have free streaming on cyclingfans.com and steephill.tv. The French links are often better than the Dutch or Belgian ones.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> Again, you have free streaming on cyclingfans.com and steephill.tv. The French links are often better than the Dutch or Belgian ones.


I really need to get off my duff and get my DirecTV hooked up the internet.
I've only had the equipmt to do it for, oh, 3-4 months. Lolz.

Of course, now I've gotten used to watching what I want to watch whenever it suits my schedule.
Not all that keen on having to watch a live-only feed. Lazy.


----------



## CleanSnipe (Sep 27, 2012)

There's a post from our blog with some links and tips:
The Deal Watch Pro Road Cycling Online - Outdoor Gear Reviews & Blog - The Deal

I love both NBC Sports and USN, but can't afford it this year. I wish they would make it an a la carte option in Dish Network.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Two of my favorite races are not on either the NBC sports schedule of Universal Sports. 

The Giro and the Tour of Flanders!


----------

